# Someone wanna lend a hand?



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

I figure if enough people got together...

hey, it's free, right?


----------



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. I was being completely sarcastic.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

I just thought it was funny because it was in the free stuff section of craigslist. I was looking for people's old clothes and fabric and I found a free house.


----------



## nobo (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder how much moving a house costs? If someone had land it would be cool to just plop that right down while you build something cooler!


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 27, 2010)

Would be easier if ya chopped it up... Moving it hard but not impossable. Where to drop it off at?

I have actully seen mobile homes and shit like this a couple times on craigslist free just remove


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 27, 2010)

nobo said:


> I wonder how much moving a house costs? If someone had land it would be cool to just plop that right down while you build something cooler!



Lets see... this house isn't big so we wouldn't need to rent a Mammoeth (that truck-platform with tens of wheels on both sides bigger than a grown up man ), A big truck with a platform would be enough. A Crane to lift the house, and some workers who know what they are doin (dig out poles, discconect plumbing etc... ) Well i think it would still be a waste of money if you are moving the house more than some ~20ish miles.

Another "bright" idea popped to me... gather some people and disassemble the house apart by hand  and than assemble it again somewhere else, like LEGO


----------

